# Favourite books



## Super_Dan (Nov 2, 2002)

*books*

assuming that most people on this forum are well read. i was wondering what are some good books other than all of tolkiens works? i know that tolkiens works are extremely well written but i'm trying to broaden my horizons. I am by no means a smart person or an extreme book worm but i do have the capacity to read and appreciate many books. so if anyone hear could provide a top 3 list of his or her favorite books of all time.

heres mine
1 The Lord of the Rings
2 One Hundred years of Solitude(ive only finsihed half but its very good)
3 The Rats of Nimh


----------



## krash8765 (Nov 3, 2002)

1. Harry potter series
2. the silmarillion
3. The left behind series- non-fiction christian series, i'm not a religious persona t all but once i started reading these books i got addicted to them, there so good and the action and adventure is awsome.


----------



## Carantalath (Nov 3, 2002)

1. Lord of the Rings
2. Harry Potter series
3. A tie between the Silmarillion and the Hobbit

Great idea for a thread, by the way.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 3, 2002)

1. Heart of Darkness
2. Siddhartha
3. The Silmarillion

What exactly is this "Rats of Nimh"? It sounds very interesting!


----------



## Super_Dan (Nov 3, 2002)

The rats of nimh is a book i read as a kid. its about thes lab mice that are super intellegent and escape to create there own functioning society. its really very good. it is a novel and may not be that complicated but still a good read. don't really remember the author.

thanks for the replies,
Dan


----------



## Nevavarein (Nov 3, 2002)

1. LoTR
2. Harry Potter
3. Narnian Series


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 4, 2002)

1) The Silmarillion
2) LoTR
3) Pillars of the Earth


----------



## pohuist (Nov 5, 2002)

It will be impossible for me to name just 3 books, but you can start with
1. Golding "The Lord of the flies"
2. Kundera "Unbearable lightness of being"
3. and, of course, Catch 22.
If you read it, try the "Clockwork Orange" (I don't remember the name of the author of the top of my head)


----------



## Leto (Nov 5, 2002)

Can't believe no one has mentioned the "Dune" chronicles, by Frank Herbert. A more recent series is "Hyperion", by Dan Simmons. 

My 'top 3 of all time' would have to go 
1. Lord of the Rings 
2. Dune (6 books)
3. Hyperion (4 books)


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 5, 2002)

Aside from Tolkien I liked

Ivanhoe... 
CS Lewis' Space Trillogy
The Pyrdia Series (L. Alexander...)
various Jules Verne....
The Princess Bride... etc.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 6, 2002)

No particular favorites. I tend to milk a series to death.
Star Wars books. Any books having to do with classical mythology. Redwall books a while ago. Well, I was bored.


----------



## Rogue666666 (Nov 6, 2002)

You MIGHT like the Harry Potter books but I would HIGHLY disreccomend them because they are simply childish and not half as deep as The Lord of the Rings Trilogy. (Sorry if that offends anybody )

Try C.S Lewis's space triloyg, and if you dont like thos then look into some of Arthur C. Clarke's books. THOSE ARE VERY GOOD. 

But I warn you, it will be difficult if not impossible to find better science fiction writing than the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Elennainie (Nov 6, 2002)

> 1 The Lord of the Rings
> 2 One Hundred years of Solitude(ive only finsihed half but its very good)
> 3 The Rats of Nimh



If you like Garcia Marquez, (One Hundred Years of Solitude), try his Love in the Time of Cholera. The one you're reading is better, but the cholera one is good, too (albeit way steamy).  Also try Isabel Allende for more awesome magical realism. I love One Hundred Years of Solitude too! I second Leto's vote for Dune as a great book. The next two in the Dune series are good, too, but then they peter out, imo.

If you're looking for high fantasy to match Tolkien, Super_Dan, forget it! I've never found it, anyway 

My favorites:
1. Silm. & LotR
2. Dune
3. King Arthur and His Knights of the Round Table ed. by SIdney Lanier (based on Mallory)
4. Heart of Darkness
5. Stargirl
6. The White Stag

I couldn't stop at 3!


----------



## Bombadillo (Nov 6, 2002)

favorite 3 ehm??

1. lotr/ silmarillion tolkien
2. the divine comedy dante alleghieri
3. dracula bram stoker


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 6, 2002)

OMG! How could I forget the Name of the Rose, the Lord of the Flies, The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy series and The Old Man and the Sea?!?!  
Hmm, ok here's my refined list (now that I've had a good think):

1. Heart of Darkness
2.0 The Silmarillion
2.1 Siddhartha 
3. The HhGttG


----------



## GoldenWood (Nov 6, 2002)

Top 3 books that I like are:

1. Lord of the Rings/Sil
2. Gone with the Wind - Margaret Mitchell
3. Fountain Head - Ian Rand


----------



## Super_Dan (Nov 7, 2002)

*thanks*

Thanks for the tips and insight. nice to see someone who has read 100 years of solitude. It seems that the works of gabrielle garcia marquez have a fair bit of "hibbidy jibbidy" in them. i am planning to read more of his books but i'm strapped for cash at the moment.

Thanks again,
DAN


----------



## BluestEye (Nov 7, 2002)

*Well...*

If I don´t count all Tolkien´s works... these are my top three books:

1) Even Cowgirls Get The Blues - Tom Robbins
2) The Chronicles of Narnia - C.S. Lewis
3) The Count of Monte Cristo - Alexander Dumas

That´s it, but it isn´t fair, there are a lot of good books I like 

BluestEye


----------



## BluestEye (Nov 7, 2002)

*Oh, and one more!*

The MYST series!!! Have anyone read it?

BluestEye


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 8, 2002)

Can we include short stories here?
Well here's my list anyway:

1. The Pedestrian - Ray Bradbury
2. The Destructors - Graham Greene
3. The Most Dabgerous Game - can't remember by whom..


----------



## Legolam (Nov 8, 2002)

Hmmm, this is as difficult as choosing my top three bands

1. LOTR
2. Wheel of Time (close second)
3. Aaaagh, this is too difficult. At the moment, my third favourite book is Only Forward by Michael Marshall Smith, but that'll change.

You guys ask hard questions!


----------

